# دعوة خاصة بحكمة سماوية



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*دعوة خاصة مقدسة*
*نداء إلهي وصوت محب للجميع ينادي*
​*​+ لنسرع جميعــــــــــــاً بنعمــــــــة ربنــا يســـــــــوع ​*​
*إلى سباق الطهارة ، شباباً وعذارى ، شيوخاً وأطفالاً*
*لنسبح اسم المسيــــــــــح بعيدين عن الشراهة ، ولا ننكر مجدّ العفة .**
إنهـــــــــا إكليل ملائكي ، وفضيلة تسمــــــــــــــو بالإنســـــــــــــــــان .*

*إنهـــــــــا فرح المحبين للعريس السماوي الذين خصصوا هياكلهم لتصير إناء للواحد الوحيد الممجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس .*

*+ **لنحفظ أجسامنا التي يلزم أن تُضيء كالشمس ( مت13: 3) . ولا نُدنس هذا الجسم العظيم من أجل لذة طفيفة ؛ فالخطية زائلة تدوم لســــــــــــاعة . أما العــــــــــــار فجسيـــــــــــــم يدوم إلى الأبد ، ويذل النفس تحت سخط ومرارة وحزن عظيم ، ويفقدها بهاء جمالها الحلو .*


*+ **الذين يمارسون العفة هم ملائكة سالكون على الأرض . وللعذارى نصيب مع مريم العذراء .*


*+ **لنبتعد عن كل تبرُّج ، وكل نظرة شريرة ، وكل حديث باطل ، وكل زينة وعطر مثير للأهواء . وليقتصر عطرنـــــــــــا على رائحـــــــــــــة صلاتنا الذكيّة ، وممارسة أعمال المحبة ، وتقديم الغفران لكل من أساء إلينا ، وتقديس الأجســـــــــــــــام ، وحفظ الفكر بصلاة يسوع الدائمة ، وحفظ الفم بتسبيح اسم يسوع مخلصنا الصالح .*

*حتى يتسنى للرب الكلمة المتجسد أن يقول عنا نحن الذين نُمارس العفة مبتعدين عن كل شهوة وشر وما يجرفنا بعيداً ، من رجال ونساء وأولاد وصبية : " أني اسكن فيهم ، وأسير بينهم ، وأكون لهم إلهاً ، وهم يكونون لي شعباً " ( 2كو6: 16 )*

*فنفرح به ونتهلل ونسبح وننطق بأنشودة من صارت إناء مختار مقدس للرب قائلين بفرح عميق عظيم :*


*تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي*
*لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم وأسمه قدوس*
*له المجد كل حين ، إلى الأبد آمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *دعوة خاصة مقدسة*
> *نداء إلهي وصوت محب للجميع ينادي*
> ​*​+ لنسرع جميعــــــــــــاً بنعمــــــــة ربنــا يســـــــــوع ​*​
> *إلى سباق الطهارة ، شباباً وعذارى ، شيوخاً وأطفالاً*
> ...





موضوع رائع جداااا شكرا لمجهودك الرب معاكى​


----------



## جارجيوس (22 ديسمبر 2008)

هللوليا سبحوا الله في قدسه سبحوه في فلك قوته
الرب يباركك يا كاندي


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا شكرا لمجهودك الرب معاكى​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> هللوليا سبحوا الله في قدسه سبحوه في فلك قوته
> الرب يباركك يا كاندي


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*



تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي
لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم وأسمه قدوس
له المجد كل حين ، إلى الأبد آمين

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين*
*شكرا يااعسل عالموصوع الحلو*​


----------



## candy shop (24 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكرا يااعسل عالموصوع الحلو*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## adel baket (27 ديسمبر 2008)

_الله كاندى على الدعوة الروحية الرائعه_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## happy angel (28 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير ياكاندى على الموضوع الراائع


ربنا  يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

adel baket قال:


> _الله كاندى على الدعوة الروحية الرائعه_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا عادل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى كتير ياكاندى على الموضوع الراائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااا ليكى يا هابى ولدعوتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mimi gamil (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي كتييير بجد حلوة اوووي الدعوة دي ودي احلي دعوة تيجي للانسان وفي الوقت دة علشان يبتدي سنة جديدة مع ربنا يسوع المسيح ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (5 يناير 2009)

mimi gamil قال:


> ميرسي ليكي كتييير بجد حلوة اوووي الدعوة دي ودي احلي دعوة تيجي للانسان وفي الوقت دة علشان يبتدي سنة جديدة مع ربنا يسوع المسيح ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوضك


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

